# Anyone got a free xbox live code



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello all just woundered if anyone had a code knocking around. My mrs has gone out and I'm soooo bored, quite fancy abit of black ops online,

Cheers Ian


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

PM sent:thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

I Didn't know codes for live existed! My lad wants Live gold for xmas (if i've got it right) 
Can you PM me the code so he can have a preview?
Spanx


----------



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

divine3779 said:


> I Didn't know codes for live existed! My lad wants Live gold for xmas (if i've got it right)
> Can you PM me the code so he can have a preview?
> Spanx


You can only use a code once. chopperreid kindly sent me one, I'm sure someone else may have one and send it your way.

Cheers Ian


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

divine3779 said:


> I Didn't know codes for live existed! My lad wants Live gold for xmas (if i've got it right)
> Can you PM me the code so he can have a preview?
> Spanx


Sorry, I only had the one code. Is it a new xbox you are getting him? If its a new one, you get a 1 month free live gold subscription with it.


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

chopperreid said:


> Sorry, I only had the one code. Is it a new xbox you are getting him? If its a new one, you get a 1 month free live gold subscription with it.


No mate, it's not. got it from a friend all boxed as new with 6 games for a monkey! :thumb:


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

If you are setting him up as a new user (new gamertag) you should still be able to get 1 month free. The link below should sort you out:thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

chopperreid said:


> If you are setting him up as a new user (new gamertag) you should still be able to get 1 month free. The link below should sort you out:thumb:
> 
> YouTube - How to get one month free xbox live membership.


Nice 1 chopper! Why do they call you chopper??:lol:


----------

